# 08 rabbit dyno



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

asked the mods to blackhole


_Modified by a3vr at 12:19 PM 9-26-2007_


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (a3vr)*

Its nice to see the dynos, but the only thing you've shown is the 08 has a performance edge over the earlier models.......which is exactly what we already knew.
You've made a lot of conclusions based on dynos from two stock vehicles.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_Its nice to see the dynos, but the only thing you've shown is the 08 has a performance edge over the earlier models.......which is exactly what we already knew.
You've made a lot of conclusions based on dynos from two stock vehicles.


orly? you knew the dyno curves looked that different huh? Everyone had been talking about ecu reflash and swapping intake mani's. What i've shown is thats not the case. It's a totally different motor, but only up top, and thats something that NO ONE here knew. You could flash the ecu, replace the mani, change the intake, the exhaust and you still wouldn't have a hp curve like the 08's. Yeah I'm making conclusions but I know of one item that would explain the 2 curve difference and thats cams. Thats EXACTLY what a mild performance cam will do, raise the hp peak rpm and not loose any low end power. 
But good news is that below 5k, the earlier motors are just as tunable as the 08's, cause they are pretty much the same, and there is a lot of potential for the earlier motors when some more performance parts come out. An 07 with a mild cam would do just as well as an 08. Point is, don't sell your 06-07 unless you really want to have stock hp over modded hp. Also remember, for daily driving the motors are almost identical. But a cam can easily overcome the differences up top, and we've seen what chips, intakes, and exhaust can do. If you're buying a new rabbit its well worth the $500.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

i guess the only way to tell is to modify an 08 with the same mods as an 07 to find out instead of jumping to conclusions. do that, and people will listen.
you cant just come on here and say that this is impossible, thats impossible, this is why this is, etc. you have no proof. you cannot seriously say what doing a certain mod will do to the 08's or putting an 08 intake mani on the 07 will do. there is no proof of it, so until it happens, whatever. its all speculation.
great, you have a stock dyno...it shows a bit of improvement. drastic? hardly. can anyone say fanboy?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

also, what dynos were these done on? you do realize all dynos read differently. the only way to tell is to put an indentically modded 08 against on 07 on the same day on the same dyno to really have credible comparisons.


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*

thanks for the dyno. I have been saying its not the intake manifold from the start. I think its different cams too.

and to the guy who screamed "fanboy" to the op, you my friend sound like a fanboy getting all defensive.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_also, what dynos were these done on? you do realize all dynos read differently. the only way to tell is to put an indentically modded 08 against on 07 on the same day on the same dyno to really have credible comparisons.

Not sure where slipsteam ran his but almost all dynos I've seen for the early motors have had 138-141 hp, so his is right on. And the dynojet that I've ran on had a history of putting numbers spot on. I've seen ~ 50 dubs on that dyno. And if you do some math, my car is right at factory #'s with a 12.5% drivetrain loss. But the reason for posting up 2 dyno sheets was to look at the hp curve above 5000 rpm, its completely different. Dynos can show high or low but they can't move curves.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (p c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_thanks for the dyno. I have been saying its not the intake manifold from the start. I think its different cams too.

and to the guy who screamed "fanboy" to the op, you my friend sound like a fanboy getting all defensive.

no prob. It was definitely a little nerve racking being the first one to dyno an 08 (or at least post a dyno) but I must say, I've very pleased.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (a3vr)*

I'm still just wondering if the intake manifold would make the difference.....
and you already said it would not..........
I hope you're right, cause either way the earlier models can be upgraded.
I probably won't upgrade, but I do dream of a turbo though ;-) I'll wait for the warranty to end.
thanks for adding to forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_ *If you think a ecu flash and an intake manifold will get you 08 performance, sorry but it won't. The performance gains were done with engine internals, most likely cams.*

actually it will, all this fuss over 8hp and 2 ft/lbs!! I'll be chipped next weekend. Then I'll be faster than an 08, have 400 more rpms to play with, and no top speed limiter. I just don't think it's that dramatic of a difference from an 06 or 07, and for $400 for GIAC 91/93 you can have just as much or more performance than the 08's.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_

actually it will, all this fuss over 8hp and 2 ft/lbs!! I'll be chipped next weekend. Then I'll be faster than an 08, have 400 more rpms to play with, and no top speed limiter. I just don't think it's that dramatic of a difference from an 06 or 07, and for $400 for GIAC 91/93 you can have just as much or more performance than the 08's.










look at the giac dyno's. A 08 will SPANK a chipped 08 on a high speed run. The raised rev limiter on a 07 is worthless unless you want to hold a gear instead of shifting. You are loosing considerable power by going over 5700. SO the 08 IS faster and runs on 87 octane, and when they come out with a chip for it is game over unless you do some serious engine mods. I'm a mechanical engineer, I've done several PCA autox's and time trials so I understand usable hp, I've built several engines, and I know how to map out gears and shift points from dyno charts. You can't fool me. An 08 is better, that's why they cost more so don't try to make the 07's sound better.
/rant


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_

actually it will, all this fuss over 8hp and 2 ft/lbs!! I'll be chipped next weekend. Then I'll be faster than an 08, have 400 more rpms to play with, and no top speed limiter. I just don't think it's that dramatic of a difference from an 06 or 07, and for $400 for GIAC 91/93 you can have just as much or more performance than the 08's.










oh god, lets not start this.
i got my 08 for the price of an 07, add 400 for chip and ill have more hp (likely even more than ur chip because we dont know what an 08 chip will do) and a better curve than u....


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
you don't know much newbie. I've been racing and tuning VW's for 12 years, how about you?? Go to H20, look for me, my name is Jay and I will show you how to drive a car.







P.S. you think I havn't already ran an 08, wrong my friend at work has a Tred 08 rabbit. Stock for Stock had me about half a car by the end of 4th gear. 









_Modified by vr_vento95 at 4:28 PM 9-23-2007_

Not a newb here. Betcha there's nothing that you'd show me. And you racing your buddy means absolutely nothing. You gotta know how to drive and shift points. 



_Modified by a3vr at 3:31 PM 9-23-2007_


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (a3vr)*

yea ok.


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (vr_vento95)*

400 rpms doesnt do anything while ur makign no hp... and the curve to these engines are long so it doesnt really matter where u shift it into for the next gear.








im not bashing the 07 engines, im just saying what everyone is aware of. THAT THE 08 ENGINE IS STRONGER. rather it be by a few more hp or by its curve.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (osteor10)*

first it was 2.0T vs 2.5, now '07 2.5L vs '08 2.5L?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_first it was 2.0T vs 2.5, now '07 2.5L vs '08 2.5L?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (~kInG~)*

I think it's funny. All in good fun. There will never be 2.5 vs.2.5, but the 2.0T vs 2.5 war is not over, kids







see everyone at H20, 5 days left!!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_but the 2.0T vs 2.5 war is not over, kids







see everyone at H20, 5 days left!!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (~kInG~)*

thanks for the dyno. I was waiting to see the difference in power curve.
I'm glad I just bought a 08 rabbit instead of 07 hehe.
Is it true these motors have variable valve timing?
someone mentioned that maybe they remapped that part to get more power up top instead of switching cams. what do you think?


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (vento 95 GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento 95 GL* »_
someone mentioned that maybe they remapped that part to get more power up top instead of switching cams. what do you think?

thats what i'm thinking.
although i have no proof, a different intake design and a more agressive tune could deffinetly put those numbers down..
either way a whoping 8hp and 2lbs is not impressive at all. 
atleast not for something that is rated 20hp more than the other.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (VW_tayder)*

what are the gear ratios in the 5 speed on the 2008 models....?having the extra rpm range would help in autoX....as long as it had same gear ratio as the 06-07 models...if they made the gears shorter for the 2008 then you done gain much having the new rev range... what is top speed in each gear on the 2008????


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (VW_tayder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_tayder* »_
thats what i'm thinking.
although i have no proof, a different intake design and a more agressive tune could deffinetly put those numbers down..
either way a whoping 8hp and 2lbs is not impressive at all. 
atleast not for something that is rated 20hp more than the other.

it's not the peak numbers it's where they are at. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by a3vr at 9:31 PM 9-23-2007_


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_what are the gear ratios in the 5 speed on the 2008 models....?having the extra rpm range would help in autoX....as long as it had same gear ratio as the 06-07 models...if they made the gears shorter for the 2008 then you done gain much having the new rev range... what is top speed in each gear on the 2008????

ratios seam to be the same, and the best part is that with the extended powerband all shift points are at redline. Once they make a chip for the 08s the shift points for 1st-3rd will increase too. 
Top speed in each gear are as follows
1st: 35
2nd: 61
3rd: 95
4th: 125
5th: who knows when the rev limiter is removed


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
Top speed in each gear are as follows
1st: 35
2nd: 61
3rd: 95
4th: 125
5th: who knows when the rev limiter is removed

with that said...I can tell ratios are different....my 2007 will do 65mph in 2nd....I will have to test the rest....if mine does 65 in 2nd at 5900rpms and yours does 61mph in 2nd at 6300rpms+ then they are different... not saying which one is better just saying they are different... 
having an open differential like our cars have... for the type of driving I do (AutoX and daily) I think with the gear ratio that the 2008 has... I would spin my tires coming out of corners easyer..... when my 2007 will bog a little (just a little) to keep me in traction coming out of corner....
I would have to drive one though..... I beat MKV GTI's at autoX around here....and I think its their big power without limited slip differential that hurts them... on the autoX track that is










_Modified by sharons03jetta at 8:18 PM 9-23-2007_


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
with that said...I can tell ratios are different....my 2007 will do 65mph in 2nd....I will have to test the rest....if mine does 65 in 2nd at 5900rpms and yours does 61mph in 2nd at 6300rpms+ then they are different... not saying which one is better just saying they are different... 
having an open differential like our cars have... for the type of driving I do (AutoX and daily) I think with the gear ratio that the 2008 has... I would spin my tires coming out of corners easyer..... when my 2007 will bog a little (just a little) to keep me in traction coming out of corner....
I would have to drive one though..... I beat MKV GTI's at autoX around here....and I think its their big power without limited slip differential that hurts them... on the autoX track that is









_Modified by sharons03jetta at 8:18 PM 9-23-2007_

hmm, those are based on published ratios for the 07. I checked all the speeds on my car and they were spot on using the 07 ratios.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
hmm, those are based on published ratios for the 07. I checked all the speeds on my car and they were spot on using the 07 ratios.

yeah VW has been know to publish some crazy stuff sometimes.... Ill have to check all my speeds tommorow...well not all the gears...haha


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

and for the sake a good argument don't forget to compute the error of the factory speedometers you guys. 
Nice to see that someone with an 08' got a dyno, nice and flat, which honestly is an awful lot like the original 2.5, but not with a higher redline (always nice) however, more power, lower in the RPM band, that would negate the need to rev the engine as high would have been even nicer, but either way, still nice and flat.
It's a tad embarassing though the bickering about which engine is better when we have the same engine, and how much people will stick to their guns about things that no-one knows for certain (although everyone says they do). They should make a rule that you can't post ideas on this board and only things that can be backed up by fact. 
Truths, you could raise the rev limit of the engine by, making changes to the cams and valvetrain. You could change the intake, exhaust, fuel mapping, and ensure the valvetrain can handle the extra RPM (which i'd doubt either stock 07 or new 08 valvetrain would be that close to it's limits from the factory...each should have been ok) End result, both methods could gain 20 hp, both methods could raise the redline of the engine, and neither method can be proven as of now, and once they are proven, it'll simply give more insight to the 05.5-07 model year cars as to what to do, in order to gain the most performance out of these cars. 
And for anyone who's "built" engines in the past, we should all know that changing from a factory spec cam to a more aggressive cam isn't rocket science, nor overly difficult to anyone who's interested in doing so (combine that with the headers and intakes/manifolds that are around...and you'll have performance no matter what you're driving)


----------



## Rh3017 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (sharons03jetta)*

so since the change is in the internals then can we (us 150hp cars) get the new cams to put in our car, obviously they will be expensive and probably not worth it, so my next question is, *when will a company come out with cams for this engine???????*


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (flynavyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flynavyj* »_and for the sake a good argument don't forget to compute the error of the factory speedometers you guys. 
Nice to see that someone with an 08' got a dyno, nice and flat, which honestly is an awful lot like the original 2.5, but not with a higher redline (always nice) however, more power, lower in the RPM band, that would negate the need to rev the engine as high would have been even nicer, but either way, still nice and flat.
It's a tad embarassing though the bickering about which engine is better when we have the same engine, and how much people will stick to their guns about things that no-one knows for certain (although everyone says they do). They should make a rule that you can't post ideas on this board and only things that can be backed up by fact. 
Truths, you could raise the rev limit of the engine by, making changes to the cams and valvetrain. You could change the intake, exhaust, fuel mapping, and ensure the valvetrain can handle the extra RPM (which i'd doubt either stock 07 or new 08 valvetrain would be that close to it's limits from the factory...each should have been ok) End result, both methods could gain 20 hp, both methods could raise the redline of the engine, and neither method can be proven as of now, and once they are proven, it'll simply give more insight to the 05.5-07 model year cars as to what to do, in order to gain the most performance out of these cars. 
And for anyone who's "built" engines in the past, we should all know that changing from a factory spec cam to a more aggressive cam isn't rocket science, nor overly difficult to anyone who's interested in doing so (combine that with the headers and intakes/manifolds that are around...and you'll have performance no matter what you're driving)

those speeds were calculated using tire sizes and published gear ratios then double checked on the road ot make sure that the published ratios were the actual ones.
Not seeing how the 08 is an awful like the original but not with a higher redline, but oh well. And yeah, cams aren't difficult, and like I said in my original post, it is very plausible that earlier motors will be able to do the same power up top in the near future.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

well i believe you said that the 08 is an entirely different engine, and there's nothing out there that would say that...there'd be tons more out there to say the contrary. And until we know what the changes are, no-one knows what is going to aid in increasing power. 
I'd like to see how the 08 responds to an intake, we know how dramatic the 05.5-07 cars did, which makes me curious as to how the newer version will hold up, should be awesome.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (flynavyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flynavyj* »_well i believe you said that the 08 is an entirely different engine, and there's nothing out there that would say that...there'd be tons more out there to say the contrary. And until we know what the changes are, no-one knows what is going to aid in increasing power. 
I'd like to see how the 08 responds to an intake, we know how dramatic the 05.5-07 cars did, which makes me curious as to how the newer version will hold up, should be awesome.

i guess what I ment was they feel totally different.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

now that i won't doubt, every post thusfar has said that the 08 have much more pull, especially when you push the car. ... was kinda surprised when i read a magazine review, that said they were impressed with the new rabbit, not because of fit and finish, as that wasn't the problem, but the old 2.5 had no balls, and the new one, was rockin out.


----------



## tel1081 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re:*

I got this off of VW's service website. It was posted before the 08's came out.
"Q. I know the 2.5 is getting a bump to 170 HP. I also have been told the bump is from a software update. If it is just software will it be available to customers who want a reflash with 2.5 150 HP motors like the launch assist was for the GTI and GLI?
A. The increase is primarily due to some computer "engine mapping" in addition to a few other minor, but effective hardware changes (FSI has not been added.)
Hardware changes include (but are not limited to):
• flywheel
• intake manifold
• oil coolers
• valve guides
• much, much more.....
The engine mapping/computer changes alone are not enough. So, there is no "retro-fit" for existing 150HP engines.
SORRY."
That's all I've heard from VW about the updated 2.5


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: (tel1081)*

that seems alittle like BS..the only thing that would create more power on that list besides the much much more part would be the intake manni..and maybe the valvle guides if shaped different..but thats would be such a small amount it wouldn't matter.
but hey whatever.


----------



## tel1081 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (VW_tayder)*

Yeah. It's just what the one site said was updated on the newer 2.5s


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Re: (VW_tayder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_tayder* »_and maybe the valvle guides if shaped different..but thats would be such a small amount it wouldn't matter.
but hey whatever.









how do valve guides increase horsepower


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (p c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_
how do valve guides increase horsepower









same way stickers do


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: (a3vr)*

some times the guides stick out in the intake runner a bit..SO...that being said..if they were shaped different or didn't stick out in the runner at all it would improve the flow..like i said a VERY small gain in hp..


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

if you buy the correct valve guides, they won't stick up into the intake port area, or anywhere else funky like in the cylinder head.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
with that said...I can tell ratios are different....my 2007 will do 65mph in 2nd....I will have to test the rest....if mine does 65 in 2nd at 5900rpms 

65 in 2nd on stock programming? I can't even hit 60 (it's close) in 2nd before bouncing off the limiter.


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

tell that to VW


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (silverA4quattro)*

yeah 65 in second sounds like a stretch. Mine gets close to 60.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (esp)*

mine gets right to 64 or 65.... Im guessing my speedo is way off though...








My point was if the new model has 500rpm more range...with the same gear ratio it should go faster in each gear... I'de like to know if the gearing has changed.... Dosnt the new model have a different 5 speed than the 06-07....


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (sharons03jetta)*

bottom line. There's not that much difference in the 06 & 07 2.5's when compared to the 08's. If there really was all these major changes like intake manifold, ecu remapping, flywheel ect we would see better gains then 8hp & 2ft/lbs. The only advantage the 08's have is actually making power from 5200-6300rpms. Where the best shift point in my 07 is 5200rpm's, and it's pointless to shift past that. Which is why this engine needs cams to really breathe up top. I wish everyone the best with their 2.5's. Happy modding!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_Where the best shift point in my 07 is 5200rpm's, and it's pointless to shift past that.

You just proved everything in your post worthless with that comment. Do some calculations and get back with us. Until then
















08 gear chart, shift point is where the lines intersect, which in this case the never do so every shift point is redline. However, a higher redline would be beneficial in 1st-3rd gear. 07's should redline in 1st and 2nd, ~5600 in 3rd and 5500 in 4th
also might add, top speed is where the drag line and the 5th gear line intersect. Drag is VERY difficult to model, you have wind resistance and tire friction, plus a bunch of other variables. The drag line on this graph is for educational purposes only and until verified should not be considered actual.


_Modified by a3vr at 10:40 PM 9-25-2007_


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

EVERYONE is an armchair racer...right?


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (flynavyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flynavyj* »_EVERYONE is an armchair racer...right?

lol


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_
65 in 2nd on stock programming? I can't even hit 60 (it's close) in 2nd before bouncing off the limiter. 

before my chip i got about 58-60 in 2nd, now its 68-70 which is incredible. whoever says the gears of this tranny or short can eat their words once the chip is present. the extra revs really help to put you back into the best part of the power after the shift. going into 3rd after running out second hits the meat of the torque and the car moves. i mean, you dont want to shift AT peak power...you want to shift INTO peak power. not many people understand that concept.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
before my chip i got about 58-60 in 2nd, now its 68-70 which is incredible. whoever says the gears of this tranny or short can eat their words once the chip is present. the extra revs really help to put you back into the best part of the power after the shift. going into 3rd after running out second hits the meat of the torque and the car moves. i mean, you dont want to shift AT peak power...you want to shift INTO peak power. not many people understand that concept.

wrong. you want to shift where the power curves intersect, as I showed in the graph above. You don't want to shift at peak torque, at peak power, between peak torque and peak power, into peak power, into peak torque, any of those common beliefs. The only way to know when to shift is to look at a dyno graph and plot it with the car's gear ratios.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
wrong. you want to shift where the power curves intersect, as I showed in the graph above. You don't want to shift at peak torque, at peak power, between peak torque and peak power, into peak power, into peak torque, any of those common beliefs. The only way to know when to shift is to look at a dyno graph and plot it with the car's gear ratios.


geez man ill just say it, YOUR RIGHT about everything/anything happy now, stop arguing with everyone


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_

geez man ill just say it, YOUR RIGHT about everything/anything happy now, stop arguing with everyone 

aight, go on believing what's wrong. I took classes on exactly this topic in college.


----------



## sclick55 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (a3vr)*

Okay, now here is what I get from the gear chart and what is being said. By exact definition of the word, none of the gear lines "intersect" so here's what I interpret from the graph and the statement to shift where the lines intersect:








Perhaps I just don't get the graph, but it seems that by doing this you are consistently shifting early, dropping down to your lowest HP level, and then running through almost all of fifth gear to reach max speed. I fail to see how this is optimal for acceleration. However, by shifting this way, it would keep you at a good torque level. 
Now here is what makes sense to me:








By timing the shifts at the peak HP, you stay in a higher HP range throughout the drive, and all but the last two shifts still drop you into the meat of the torque curve.
Maybe I'm wrong. I'm sure someone will tell me I am. But when you do, at least try to break it down more than "you're wrong, A+B must equal C because I say so" and truly explain why I am wrong. Thanks


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_mine gets right to 64 or 65.... Im guessing my speedo is way off though...










Must be way off man. Mine reads about 2.5 MPH high at 60 per the GPS and I cannot touch 60 in second. Literally it's about 59 as indicated, so probably 57 actual and I'm bouncing off the limiter. I think I got a rare hare with a decently accurate speedo.
It was funny, I was traveling this weekend and had a G6 for a rental. The speedo was DEAD accurate per the GPS.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (sclick55)*

this is a seriously pathetic thread...








we get it man! you're on your high-horse because you have an 08 rabbit and want to justify it while bashing us with 07's. get over it. i saw you in other threads saying how a chip was a waste of money on an 07, etc etc etc. all you have to say is how crappy 07's are and how fantastic your 08 is. plain and simple, a modded 07 will walk all over the 08 stock (not that i care, but you are the one starting the BS). whos to say what will happen with a modded 08...no one knows because it hasnt been done yet. all this speculation and graphing and science is bull**** and NO ONE CARES!
the point is...if all you want to do is bash us with the 07's or anyone with any vw other than what you have...or just bash anyone who disagrees with you, just go somewhere else. YOU DONT BELONG IN THIS COMMUNITY. its not what the vw community is about. 
great, you own a vr6 too, guess what? tons of us have also and many other vw's, so dont pull that card out either.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_this is a seriously pathetic thread...








we get it man! you're on your high-horse because you have an 08 rabbit and want to justify it while bashing us with 07's. get over it. i saw you in other threads saying how a chip was a waste of money on an 07, etc etc etc. all you have to say is how crappy 07's are and how fantastic your 08 is. plain and simple, a modded 07 will walk all over the 08 stock (not that i care, but you are the one starting the BS). whos to say what will happen with a modded 08...no one knows because it hasnt been done yet. all this speculation and graphing and science is bull**** and NO ONE CARES!
the point is...if all you want to do is bash us with the 07's or anyone with any vw other than what you have...or just bash anyone who disagrees with you, just go somewhere else. YOU DONT BELONG IN THIS COMMUNITY. its not what the vw community is about. 
great, you own a vr6 too, guess what? tons of us have also and many other vw's, so dont pull that card out either.























never said a chip was a waste of money, never said the 07's suck, Infact I mentioned how i believe that the 07's will be able to do jsut as good as the 08's as soon as some more after market parts come out. I am helping people here, showing them where shift points are and how to get the max performance out of their car
And those graphs are not bull****.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_never said a chip was a waste of money, never said the 07's suck, Infact I mentioned how i believe that the 07's will be able to do jsut as good as the 08's as soon as some more after market parts come out. I am helping people here, showing them where shift points are and how to get the max performance out of their car.


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_I'm not seeing the big benefit from the chip, at least not on the 07s. Yes it has more torque but not that much, and is it really $400 worth.

so you're not saying the chip is worthless?

_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_For performance, the 08 is a vast improvement. The gains that can be expected from the cai, exhaust, and chip for an 08 are going to be about the same as the earlier models. *If you think a ecu flash and an intake manifold will get you 08 performance, sorry but it won't.* The performance gains were done with engine internals, most likely cams.

and your not bashing the 07s saying they have no chance of touching an 08 when a modded 07 with a chip intake exhaust will just walk by an 08? and you're not just purely speculating what chip intake exhaust will do to an 08? you dont know until its done and dyno'd. if ur so serious about graphs...how about a chipped 07 next to a stock 08....its not even close. we dont even need the 08 manifold. just a chip and intake is enough. here, let me show you!
















Stock 08 - 147hp, 161lb ft
Chipped 07 - 156hp, 179lb ft
You said with a ECU reflash and Intake Manifold, and 07 couldnt touch an 08. Well, your right....it takes even less modification than that.
Thanks, come again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

even stock to stock...
07 - 141hp, 154lb ft
08 - 147hp, 161lb ft
drastic....HARDLY. 6hp and 7lb ft!!!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (a3vr)*

asked the mods to blackhole this thread.


_Modified by a3vr at 12:19 PM 9-26-2007_


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 08 rabbit dyno (a3vr)*

locked at OPs request.


----------

